# AMAVISD und ZIP-Files mit Passwort



## RicoPausB (11. Jan. 2008)

moinmoin ...
... wir haben das problem, dass uns keine passwortgeschützten zip-files erreichen.

da amavis die anhänge ja nicht auspacken kann, suche ich eine option, diese dennoch zuzustellen.

alternativ wäre noch eine idee, zip-files von bestimmten absender-domains durchzulassen.

am schlimmsten allerdings ist, dass amavis die mails "in die tonne haut" ...
sprich:die user erhalten nicht einmal eine mail, dass der anhang geblock wurde  ...

ich habe jetzt schon die amavisd.conf x-mal durchgeforstet, aber keine brauchbaren einstellungen gefunden ...

wir arbeiten hier übrigens auf einem SLES9 'ner amavis-version von 2003 ...


----------



## miglosch (3. Aug. 2009)

*Probleme mit amavisd und zip-files, die .exe-files enthalten*

Hallo, ich hatte Schwierigkeiten mit gezippten .exe-Files. 

Ich verwende ISPC 3.0.1.3 auf Debian 5 "Lenny" (nach Perfektsetup eingerichtet).

In der /var/log/mail.info tauchte folgende Meldung auf:


```
Aug  3 12:59:31 ispc postfix/qmgr[17675]: A9B8C7D104: from=<absender@absender.tld>, size=4251682, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Aug  3 12:59:31 ispc postfix/smtpd[20831]: disconnect from mail.absender.tld[213.165.64.20]
Aug  3 12:59:33 ispc amavis[13815]: (13815-19) Blocked BANNED (multipart/mixed | application/octet-stream,.zip,Floppy-Image_tstOS-373b-D_BoB_ex1.zi1 | .exe,.exe-ms,Floppy-Image_tstOS-373b-D_BoB.ex1), [213.165.64.20] [84.149.216.220] <absender@absender.tld> -> <empfaenger@empfaenger.tld>, Message-ID: <20090803105855.297030@absender.tld>, mail_id: KziVHX5pD6Ep, Hits: -, size: 4251680, 1980 ms
Aug  3 12:59:33 ispc postfix/smtp[20978]: A9B8C7D104: to=<empfaenger@empfaenger.tld>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=32, delays=30/0.01/0/2, dsn=2.5.0, status=sent (250 2.5.0 Ok, id=13815-19, DISCARD(bounce.suppressed))
Aug  3 12:59:33 ispc postfix/qmgr[17675]: A9B8C7D104: removed
```
Wenn ich die Meldung richtig interpretiert habe, korrespondiert sie mit den Einstellungen in der /etc/amavis/conf.d/50-user, oder? 
Nachdem ich die Einstellungen wie folgt geändert hatte, 
	
	



```
#
# Quarantine settings
#

$final_virus_destiny = D_BOUNCE;
$final_spam_destiny = D_DISCARD;
$final_banned_destiny = D_PASS;
$final_bad_header_destiny = D_PASS;
```
 wurde die betreffende Mail ohne Probleme zugestellt.


----------

